

Your Engineers Can't Save You - williamldennis
https://medium.com/p/85b4a1aa6be2

======
JoeAltmaier
I think, too much emphasis on brand. Every brand came from nowhere, had to be
built. Tomorrows brands are unknown today. Could Facebook beat the WhatsApp
brand in-house? Sure, by investing money and developing something better.
Phone apps are easily the most ephemeral of all software. Tomorrow's cool app
could come along any day. It seems extremely odd for Facebook to spend serious
coin on what is essentially a temporary condition - a popular app.

